# Kipor Generator Gets Strong Review



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I bought my Kipor 3500ti over a year ago when they first started showing up on the market. After using it a lot last summer and a little through the winter I took it in to the local tool repair shop for preventive maintenance in prep for the summer vacation. The owner of the tool shop has never done me wrong. He always takes good care of my stuff. It's Placerville Polaris in Placerville California on Placerville Drive if anyone cares.

Anyway, he looked at it with a raised eyebrow because he had never seen one. He wasn't inclined to touch it until I told him it wasn't broke, I only wanted P.M. service. So he took it.

This morning his face was much different when I picked it up. Apparently he and the boys in the back had spent some time checking it over and they liked it. One of them helped me out and he wanted to talk all about it, where'd I get it, how much, etc... After the conversation, I finally remembered to get a 5L30 plug for it at the home store. I just finished making a pig tail so the 30A outlet on the generator now connects to the trailer.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi CJ999,

I see you don't live to far from me, I live in Yuba City. I too bought a Kipor but I got the smaller one the 3000Thi got it a week ago just before the 4th weekend. I was a little reluctant to buy one sense I had never seen one and it was from China, but was suprised at how well it was made and how well it runs. I guess China is really starting to make good products.

I ran it for awhile on the patio and the DW and I were able to have a normal conversation stand 4 feet from it, very quite. I tried several loads on it both resistive and inductive. using a amp meter and a volt meter I took it up to its rated load of 2300 watts than to 2600 watts that is peak short time load and at 2600 watts it would not even overload. I than took it to 3000 watts and it held for about 20 seconds at 112 volts then finally overloaded.

I chose the 3000Thi because it is much lighter and smaller of a package and until I buy a new TV like a Diesel I need to stay as light as possable. Now here in YC I can run my AC unit with no problems but we are only at 50 feet above sea level. The real test will come during the last week of this month I will be camping at Donnor Lake at about 6000 feet. I will let everyone know how it does I also have a hard start kit SPP6 to install if needed but not really sure I will need that much AC in the mountians as long as I can keep the batteries charged I will be ok. I put a amp meter on the trailer ac line while running the AC and it only pulls 12.6 amps while running and I have 41 degrees coming from the vents on a 98 degree day so it is very efficient AC unit. You sure can't beat the price!

I see were they are selling a jet for your unit that allows it to run better at high elevations but haven't seen one for mine.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

My KGE3500Ti is running strong. I did modify it to make it a little quieter but it really didn't need much help.

Getting ready for a trip this next weekend so fired it up today and ran the AC for about an hour while I was messing around in the trailer. Maintained 118 vac when the AC was running.

It has used some oil since my last oil change (2 full tanks ago) but it does not smoke so not too worried about it.

The only real problem was I have had was the connecting pin on the choke cable fell off so to operate the choke I have to do it by hand until I can get a new pin.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Now here in YC I can run my AC unit with no problems but we are only at 50 feet above sea level. The real test will come during the last week of this month I will be camping at Donnor Lake at about 6000 feet. I will let everyone know how it does I also have a hard start kit SPP6 to install if needed but not really sure I will need that much AC in the mountians as long as I can keep the batteries charged I will be ok. I put a amp meter on the trailer ac line while running the AC and it only pulls 12.6 amps while running and I have 41 degrees coming from the vents on a 98 degree day so it is very efficient AC unit. You sure can't beat the price!
> 
> I see were they are selling a jet for your unit that allows it to run better at high elevations but haven't seen one for mine.
> [snapback]129440[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info. I haven't seen anything about the high altitude jet package.

Just as you, I wondered about my ability to run the AC at altitude. We went to Tahoe last year for a week and we are going again the first week of August. It was never an issue because I never needed the AC up there!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I am absolutely banging my head against the wall over a Kipor 3000ti vs. a Yamaha 2400is. The Kipor's a little louder, but it's about $180 cheaper and has a little more oomph.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Just like in women and truck engines --

go for the cheaper one with more oomph!!!

shy


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Just like in women and truck engines --
> 
> go for the cheaper one with more oomph!!!
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that your wife does not read your posts!










Dan


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Scrib said:


> I am absolutely banging my head against the wall over a Kipor 3000ti vs. a Yamaha 2400is. The Kipor's a little louder, but it's about $180 cheaper and has a little more oomph.
> [snapback]129529[/snapback]​


Yeah I did the same thing it was between the Yamaha 2400is or the Ef2800iC and Kipor 3000thi, everyday I would change my mind they all use the same motor 171cc with close spec's. The Kipor is the lightest and Yamaha 2800iC is the loudest so I used "make a offer" on ebay and to my suprise they took it so free shipping too.

I bought the Kipor and so far I really like it. There are 2 different noise rating floating around but their web side shows it at 54 to 59 db's and that is only 1 db above the 2400. I would have to hear them both run next each other to tell. I have noticed on ebay they keep going up in price, most likely because of the hurricane season.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Alright, just pulled the trigger on the Kipor 3000ti - hopefully they still have them. I took Ghosty's advice; the 3000 is no longer in production, just like my wife, but it's the only one that meets my size/weight/power requirements...just like my wife! lol

And Verstelle - thanks also. I was thinking way too hard about this!

Inverter gets installed on the 20th, so I'm almost ready to cut the cord.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CJ999, Thanks for the review!








I was kind of dismissive of the Kipor's at first, but the more I hear, the more I like them!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Before we bought our Outback, we almost got a Kipor on eBay to use with our pop-up, but couldn't find any type of local dealer for servicing... I think we might have gotten alot more for our money if we had been a bit more brave. Turns out that our Outback dealer carries them. Oh well, live and learn I guess...We still love our Honda anyways









Dawn


----------

